# Shop Made Bar Puller



## magicniner (Mar 13, 2021)

Needing a bar puller for my new lathe I couldn't find anything suitable at a price which would persuade me not to make one. 
After some research I went for this style with jaws mounted on flat springs, the springs are mounted to adjustable blocks and the blocks and vertical bar are held together with T-Nuts (which protrude into shallow slots in the blocks, much like hydraulic chuck jaws, similarly the blocks and bar have 0.75mm pitch serrated surfaces and lock in position with very little torque)
The photo shows test assembly with some fasteners over-length.


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice work, clean. But what is a bar puller? (pardon my ignorance)


----------



## magicniner (Mar 13, 2021)

When making parts from a length of material on a CNC lathe you can program this to grasp the material while the chuck opens under program control then advance the material a precise distance and close the chuck again. It allows unattended automated machining of a batch of parts from a bar.


----------

